# "Can you hook up my dishwasher?"



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Good for him.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Probably new on the job.


----------



## circuitman1 (Mar 14, 2013)

looks good. that is to start a fire with!


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

That splice outlived the last dishwasher and I bet it would outlive the new dishwasher too.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

FrunkSlammer said:


> That splice outlived the last dishwasher and I bet it would outlive the new dishwasher too.


Can't happen... both splices are now gone.


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

480sparky said:


> Can't happen... both splices are now gone.


Perfectionist


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

480sparky said:


> can't happen... Both splices are now gone.


MURdERER!


----------



## madrone48 (Aug 15, 2012)

circuitman1 said:


> looks good. that is to start a fire with!


Nah, the water in the dishwasher would put it out.


----------



## guest (Feb 21, 2009)

Pffft, nothin' a few wraps of Scotch 33 can't fix. :thumbup::laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

mxslick said:


> Pffft, nothin' a few wraps of Scotch 33 can't fix. :thumbup::laughing:


----------

